# Denver vs. Salt Lake City vs. Lake Tahoe



## skiNEwhere (Jan 6, 2013)

I am generalizing big time here but where would you consider the best skiing in the United States to be? Where would you move if you could with no strings attached? I know there are a few of you out there who live in CO (myself included), but for Utah and Tahoe we are gonna have to rely on you TrailBoss and snoseek since the other few members on the board from there haven't been on in a while.

As far as I see, the breakdown looks like this.

Denver, CO: 
Pro's: Most likely of the 3 to be able to find a job (Big selling point for me) Sports! Wide array of ski area's within a 2 hour drive, and great nightlife. Ton's of backcountry to rip
Con's: Less snowfall than Utah. Weed is legal (I don't have a problem with potheads but I have an issue with them moving here to smoke and then ripping up all the powder!)

Salt Lake City, UT
Pro's: Godly powder (From what I've heard). Ton of ski area's within only an HOUR drive (or less)
Con's: Less jobs than Denver? Stricter nightlife? (I'm guessing here)

Lake Tahoe, CA:
Pro's: When the snow is pure, it is dumping from the heavens. Large selection of resorts to ski from
Con's: You can get Sierra Cement, which I've heard is no fun. I looked for my job title (Voice Engineer) in Tahoe and surrounding areas and couldn't find anything, I'm assuming a lot of jobs are hard to find in Tahoe proper. On average, Californians do NOT know how to drive in the snow. Gambling (Could be pro or con)


----------



## gladerider (Jan 6, 2013)

to answer your question:
1- SLC, hands down. little cotton wood canyon powder is addictive. unmatched IMHO.

2- i like this thread. i'd like to pull a trigger on a move like this one day.
i agree on denver. prolly my choice as well. although, i have seen more and more companies moving jobs to SLC.

one location on my list that's not on yours is seattle/vancouver.
- you can hit many places including stevens pass, whistler, etc...
- job situation may be decent in the seattle area, may not be so in vancouver


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 6, 2013)

i too dream of a time when i will move out west once my kids are grown.  my wife and i talk about it occasionally and denver seems to be the place based on job/city life.  the one thing that scares me is the traffic.  having seen it a few times, the trek from denver to the mountains looks to be a nightmare.  we'd be downsizing so my wife's plan is to have an apartment in the mountains and small modest house back in the denver area. :roll:


----------



## abc (Jan 6, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> I am generalizing big time here but where would you consider the best skiing in the United States to be? Where would you move if you could with* no strings attached*? I know there are a few of you out there who live in CO (myself included), but for Utah and Tahoe we are gonna have to rely on you TrailBoss and snoseek since the other few members on the board from there haven't been on in a while.
> 
> As far as I see, the breakdown looks like this.
> 
> ...


You say no strings attached, but then start talking about jobs...

If money is an issue, keep in mind season pass prices. With the Epic pass covering almost all the mountains in the Colorado front range, that's one big advantage. My ski buddy moved to Part City but they got stuck skiing one mountain. There's no combo pass and the season pass are quite expensive compare to Colorado. 

By that token, Tahoe is out cold. No job, no international airport. You can fly in and out of Reno but no many direct flights except to SFO and LAX. No to mention there's no cultural life to speak of (I'm talking about musuems and concerts, or for that matter, decent resturuants). 

None of those areas are my preference. But if I must take one of the 3, I'd take Utah. For the best summer outdoor scence.

My top 3: Vancouver (Seattle included), Calgary, Jackson Hole. Note all of them have wide range of summer activities. ;-)


----------



## snoseek (Jan 6, 2013)

I've done three in SLC, three in Colorado and working on two in Tahoe.The snow in SLC is by far the finest of the three, the skiing there I think is overall the best. Sierra snow can be super fun and that added denseness can be a blessing as it covers rocks and steep stuff up real nice. It's surfy. Yeah California drivers are pretty bad in the snow but I-70 takes the cake imo with everyone funneling up from the airport and all the Teaxan transplants in Denver suburbia.

I like Denver alot as a city, much more than salt lake. There's way more going on, baseball, women that like to have sex, the platte, a good restaurant scene and overall its outdoor friendly. Salt Lake is ok, it can be a fun night out, one can get drunk, the public transportation is top notch. It's a big plus to be that close to good skiing, it makes it easy to balance a normal life and ski a ton. The LDS culture is more prevalent in some areas than others. If you're a tolerant person this shouldn't be as bad as some make it out to be. It can be be socially tough for some people. I will say Utah is sorta a police state and the politics appear to be fucked but I'm calling that from a distance. Still plenty of potheads there and yes they don't exactly fuck around here in California too, weed is everywhere. I haven't speant too much time in Reno but from what I saw I really liked...it's up and coming. I love medium sized western cities like Grand j, ogden ect...Reno is a step up from that and dirt cheap to buy real estate.

Colorados western slope would be ideal for me to settle, just not enough snow comes down there. The MTB riding is top notch however along with various other outdoor activities. For me Tahoe is just a little too far, the snow is super hit or miss and I hate the idea that it could very well rain straight to the top in January. Other than that when Tahoe is on its pretty WOW. This year is on so far. Plus the terrain here is incredible, steep, techy, great trees. It is close to major population centers like the bay area and at times it shows. No worse than going to Summit County though. I'm overall looking to get away from Vail resorts mostly because my skiing experience is worth more than a cheap pass.


With all that said next winter I'll be going back to Utah....


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 6, 2013)

abc said:


> You say no strings attached, but then start talking about jobs...



I meant you could cut all ties from where you live, friends, family, job, to enable you TO move. You'd still need to worry about moving in, that's all.

I technically live in Idaho Springs, but actually in St. Mary's Glacier. Plenty of outdoor activities. And you can ski in July and August! I'm 45 minutes from Loveland, 1 hour from Breckenridge, Keystone, Arapahoe Basin, and Copper, and an hour and a half from Vail.

I thought of listing Jackson, WY, but that is kind of a one trick pony. I'm sure Jackson Hole is awesome, but I gotta mix it up a little bit and I don't think Grand Targee and Snow King would cut it.

I am not a religious person, and while I think Utah has premium skiing, I feel like I wouldn't really fit in with the LDS crowd, which could make me more isolated during the non-skiing months

I used to drive I-70 to work everyday, I was never in traffic except when the weather was really bad and caused an accident. As long as you avoid ski traffic on Sunday's on I-70 Eastbound, you'll be in the clear


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 6, 2013)

snoseek said:


> I like Denver alot as a city... There's ... women that like to have sex,



:-o

I have not been to either of these destinations. My western skiing experience is limited to the Banff area.

That said I strongly prefer more technical terrain over champaign powder. I'd rather ski Goat on crusty snow than some open bowl full of powder. So I think Tahoe would have more terrain I'd really enjoy, plus probably more variable snow which I might also enjoy.

 I'd probably pick Burlington over all these for being a better place to live plus great eastern skiing.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 6, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> :-o
> 
> I have not been to either of these destinations. My western skiing experience is limited to the Banff area.
> 
> ...



Altabird=champagne pow+steep techy terrain.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 6, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> I meant you could cut all ties from where you live, friends, family, job, to enable you TO move. You'd still need to worry about moving in, that's all.
> 
> I technically live in Idaho Springs, but actually in St. Mary's Glacier. Plenty of outdoor activities. And you can ski in July and August! I'm 45 minutes from Loveland, 1 hour from Breckenridge, Keystone, Arapahoe Basin, and Copper, and an hour and a half from Vail.
> 
> ...




Idaho Springs is a great little town...good pick

The average person living in denver, working m-f and travelling up on the weekends does have to deal with some pretty bad traffic though, not just in bad weather, not just in winter. Summit County is a machine and honestly I don't think the skiing is bad but its definitely better in so many other locations. I couldn't deal with suco when i lived there and just skied loveland or copper/wp on the weekdays, or better yet drove south for better skiing wit less people. I would MUCH rather live on the western slope than Denver but that just me. No traffic, more central, cheaper, better biking, drier, 4 hours from salt lake..the list goes on


----------



## bobbutts (Jan 6, 2013)

Expand your job search in the Tahoe area to include Reno.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 6, 2013)

I read the first few posts, but will jump in here.  We looked at all three of these areas before we moved out here in 2011.  My wife could have done her residency at any of these.  She interviewed at Denver, Salt Lake, Portland, Oregon, and Seattle.  I went with her in December 2010 to Denver and SLC.  

Tahoe: this was the first place we skied out west ever and we loved it.  This is what got us thinking of Rocky Mountains as a place to live for a while.  The only option for her for residency was Reno.  We initially were going to check it out further, but after spending our last day/night of the trip in Reno before flying back east, we quickly reconsidered.  The city is very seedy and Nevada's economy then, 2010, really sucked.  Skiing was within 45 minutes, but with that criteria we had a lot of other options.  

Denver:  Rocky Mountain high, right?  Wrong.  We spent three days in Denver and hated it.  I've lived in Boston and learned quickly that access to the mountains and shores is not bad, but you have to fight with 100,000 other cars going to the same place.  I hate that.  Well, everyone my wife and I talked to said, "skiing?  Yeah, get up at 4:30 on a Saturday morning to try and beat the traffic."  That was not going to fly with me.  I did *Loveland for two days* and loved it, but 70 is very interesting in snow as we found out and honestly Loveland would be fun but I'd probably want something else.  It is good sized, has a long season, has good terrain and snow, but the weather can suck up there.  Denver had a good economy but it was simply too damn big for what we wanted and much further from the mountains than you'd think.

Salt Lake: we went from Denver right to SLC on the same trip.  Wow, what a difference.  Airport?  Big and easy to get in and out of.  15 minutes from my house now.  Mountains?  We dropped out of the clouds to see the tops of snow covered mountains and it looked like something out of Lord of the Rings or something, looped around the lake, and landed at the airport with the Wasatch almost out the window.  We were in awe because they are right there.  We spent no time in "downtown Denver;" on our trip to SLC we walked around the downtown and were there everyday because we could get in and out.  Skiing?  We went right to Alta.  I was expecting a long, slow 90 minute drive from the U, where we were staying.  I kid you not that it was 35 minutes door-to-door and that the roads were spotless and fast.  The skiing?  Incredible.  Unreal.  Best snow and terrain combined.  Economy?  Good.  Culture and night life?  Decent considering we are from Vermont.  Big downside:  the weird culture of the "majority" in Utah.  A strong counterculture exists and folks laugh at some of the nonsense.  SLC is very diverse and a nice place to live.  But I will admit that I did have a tougher time finding a job because I did not know the "secret handshake".  That said, I am where I am and a lot of younger folks of the "majority" are nice and don't do the whole BS that older folks do (shunning us, not letting their kids play with non-members, etc).  Living here now: great.  My commute to work is now 25 miles a week; in Vermont it was 250 miles.  The cost of living is much lower; our opportunities much better and compensation is much higher than VT.  And there are tons of young folks here...which is amazing.  Skiing?  Yeah, pretty kickass and close.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 6, 2013)

Jackson Hole: we'd love to live there, but it is too much like VT in that there are no good jobs, the housing is too expensive, the taxes are high, and pay is low for what jobs there are.  Amazing place...we love to visit...but realize that we probably won't live there anytime soon.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 6, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> :-o
> 
> I have not been to either of these destinations. My western skiing experience is limited to the Banff area.
> 
> ...



Let me show you some stuff at Alta or Snowbird and I think you'd reconsider....


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 6, 2013)

SLC Economy:  in November I only heard of companies in VT closing or laying off folks (GE, OMYA, Energizer, etc.).  

Here we have Adobe coming, several other high tech companies, and some manufacturers.  We have about 5,000 well paying jobs coming in the near future to this area.  

No comparison.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Jan 6, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Let me show you some stuff at Alta or Snowbird and I think you'd reconsider....



I have no doubt. Will you also show me the secret handshake? lol


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 6, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Let me show you some stuff at Alta or Snowbird and I think you'd reconsider....





bdfreetuna said:


> I have no doubt. Will you also show me the secret handshake? lol



Me 2!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 6, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> I have no doubt. Will you also show me the secret handshake? lol



:lol:  

Yeah, I don't know the secret handshake, but I know the secret pow stashes


----------



## gladerider (Jan 6, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> I read the first few posts, but will jump in here.  We looked at all three of these areas before we moved out here in 2011.  My wife could have done her residency at any of these.  She interviewed at Denver, Salt Lake, Portland, Oregon, and Seattle.  I went with her in December 2010 to Denver and SLC.
> 
> Tahoe: this was the first place we skied out west ever and we loved it.  This is what got us thinking of Rocky Mountains as a place to live for a while.  The only option for her for residency was Reno.  We initially were going to check it out further, but after spending our last day/night of the trip in Reno before flying back east, we quickly reconsidered.  The city is very seedy and Nevada's economy then, 2010, really sucked.  Skiing was within 45 minutes, but with that criteria we had a lot of other options.
> 
> ...



thanx for sharing your experience TTB. as soon as i saw this thread, i immediately thought about you and was waiting for you to jump in. 

btw, i was there during the xmas week and was going to give you a haller but i brought a big family out there and was difficult to get out of my obligations. next time i head out that way, i definitely would like to meet up.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 6, 2013)

gladerider said:


> thanx for sharing your experience TTB. as soon as i saw this thread, i immediately thought about you and was waiting for you to jump in.
> 
> btw, i was there during the xmas week and was going to give you a haller but i brought a big family out there and was difficult to get out of my obligations. next time i head out that way, i definitely would like to meet up.



Hope you had fun.  Yeah, PM when you come out next time.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 6, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> I read the first few posts, but will jump in here.  We looked at all three of these areas before we moved out here in 2011.  My wife could have done her residency at any of these.  She interviewed at Denver, Salt Lake, Portland, Oregon, and Seattle.  I went with her in December 2010 to Denver and SLC.
> 
> Tahoe: this was the first place we skied out west ever and we loved it.  This is what got us thinking of Rocky Mountains as a place to live for a while.  The only option for her for residency was Reno.  We initially were going to check it out further, but after spending our last day/night of the trip in Reno before flying back east, we quickly reconsidered.  The city is very seedy and Nevada's economy then, 2010, really sucked.  Skiing was within 45 minutes, but with that criteria we had a lot of other options.
> 
> ...



+1 , I been to Denver and its a few hours to the Mountains, and it might snow if your lucky. I been to Slc.6 different times in 3 years, and I probably never go to Colorado on vacation again, Snow it will be great in Slc, Craiglist apartments 1 studio in the city go for $300 month. You can make very little money and live a great life in Slc. And I plan on it.

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Jan 6, 2013)

Ive always like Utah. Colorado to me is texas part 2 lol....


----------



## RISkier (Jan 6, 2013)

Trailboss, how do you like the summers? Don't know that I'd be very happy living in the high desert during the summers. I know my better half would not. Personally, none of Denver, SLC, or Reno would appeal to me as a place to live. I'd probably be more interested in places like Bozeman. As for a city with access to skiing I think SLC is tough to beat (I've never been to Reno but I hate Las Vegas and imagine it to be somewhat similar). SLC is very easy to get around with access to around 10 resorts within 1.5 hours or so. Denver probably has more going for it culturally but I find it harder to navigate and the drive to skiing is longer and requires going over some pretty high passes on I70. Though I love Western skiing I'm pretty partial to living in NE.


----------



## G-Money (Jan 6, 2013)

I agree with most everything Gladerider has already indicated. Seattle is a very valid choice.

SLC hands down the best and in proximity to SB and Alta puts it off the chart. I love Solitude which is very underrated. Also the SLC night life has improved a great deal, many changes to laws were made pre-Olympics, it's not your grandfathers Salt lake City. And obviously the bar scene and social life in Park City is just as good as most aeas of Colorado.  SLC has an emerging business community.

I like the Tahoe and the Truckee area, beautiful conuntry but more remote and much different snow and vibe.


----------



## MadPadraic (Jan 7, 2013)

On sports in SLC vs Denver: if you already have out of town loyalties, local minor league teams can be a lot more fun than major league teams (e.g. the Avalanche). 

On Seattle: night skiing adds a whole new dimension to life. You can work till 5:30 in downtown, get in 3:5 hours of fun, and be in bed by 11:15 (earlier if you are willing to live in the 'burbs).

I've somewhat given up on a Western move and am currently trying to figure out how to make Lyon or Geneva work.


----------



## dmc (Jan 7, 2013)

Denver - hands down....

You couldn't pay me to live in SLC and fight all the freshly arrived type A's from the East Coast for pow...

Denver is chill - great music scene - great job situation - normal drinking laws - diverse community - awesome weather.

I will live there someday...


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 7, 2013)

Boston.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 7, 2013)

I'd kill just to live in Manchester, but would will settle for Hartford.

No need to get greedy here.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 7, 2013)

RISkier said:


> Trailboss, how do you like the summers? Don't know that I'd be very happy living in the high desert during the summers. I know my better half would not. Personally, none of Denver, SLC, or Reno would appeal to me as a place to live. I'd probably be more interested in places like Bozeman. As for a city with access to skiing I think SLC is tough to beat (I've never been to Reno but I hate Las Vegas and imagine it to be somewhat similar). SLC is very easy to get around with access to around 10 resorts within 1.5 hours or so. Denver probably has more going for it culturally but I find it harder to navigate and the drive to skiing is longer and requires going over some pretty high passes on I70. Though I love Western skiing I'm pretty partial to living in NE.



Summer is bearable because it is a dry heat.  

What sucks though are the inversions we get in January and other times...like now.  We've had bad air quality since last week.  Basically it looks like China out there with the smog.  Until we get a front or at least some wind to blow out the bad air we're stuck with this poor air quality.  But as soon as you leave the SL Valley and go into the mountains it clears out.


----------



## Cannonball (Jan 7, 2013)

dmc said:


> Denver - hands down....
> 
> You couldn't pay me to live in SLC and fight all the freshly arrived type A's from the East Coast for pow...
> 
> ...



I definitely get that, except that the main thing I didn't like about living in CO was dealing wit all the freshly arrived type A's from the East Coast.  It's also been the biggest downside I've encountered in CA (not so much the Mtns as the surf).  That's why I tend to like staying in the east.  Most of the exceptionally annoying east coasters seem to move off places like CO, UT, and CA.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 7, 2013)

dmc said:


> Denver - hands down....
> 
> You couldn't pay me to live in SLC and fight all the freshly arrived type A's from the East Coast for pow...
> 
> ...




Denver is a pretty amazing city, lots of fun to be had but I will tell you right now if you expect it to be clear of type a transplants you would probably be disappointed. The front range is the worlds biggest speedbump for east coasters lol. You're a music kind of dude so you would love it there and overall it is light years ahead of Salt Lake culture wise.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 7, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Boston.



Summer


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 7, 2013)

No problems with "east coasters" here......


----------



## dmc (Jan 7, 2013)

I got a ton of friends in CO....
Less type A and more chill.....  

But I hear ya...


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 7, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Summer is bearable because it is a dry heat.
> 
> What sucks though are the inversions we get in January and other times...like now.  We've had bad air quality since last week.  Basically it looks like China out there with the smog.  Until we get a front or at least some wind to blow out the bad air we're stuck with this poor air quality.  But as soon as you leave the SL Valley and go into the mountains it clears out.



Does it ever rain in the winter TB? In the mountains?


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 7, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> No problems with "east coasters" here......



"If you don't have an annoying friend in your group of friends, that means it's you."

:wink:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 7, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> Does it ever rain in the winter TB? In the mountains?



Generally not.  That is the big difference.


----------



## snowmonster (Jan 7, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Boston.



Agree. Boston is my ski town.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 7, 2013)

Utah..all of what Tb said...


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 7, 2013)

One thing that was alluded to but not really discussed in depth though is the cost. Skiing is expensive enough as it is

Colorado  wins, hands down. With the Epic pass, you can ski at 10 ski resorts  unlimited (5 in Colorado, 3 in California, 2 somewhere in the mid-west and now a few days at Verbier  too!) for $599 if you buy your season pass early. You can get Copper,  Steamboat, and Winter Park for $350. And how much is a season pass at Stowe? :uzi:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 7, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> One thing that was alluded to but not really discussed in depth though is the cost. Skiing is expensive enough as it is
> 
> Colorado wins, hands down. With the Epic pass, you can ski at 10 ski resorts unlimited (5 in Colorado, 3 in California, 2 somewhere in the mid-west and now a few days at Verbier too!) for $599 if you buy your season pass early. You can get Copper, Steamboat, and Winter Park for $350. And how much is a season pass at Stowe? :uzi:



True, but aren't most of the CO resorts much further from Denver than the ones here in SLC?  The gas cost adds up quickly....


----------



## Anklebiter (Jan 8, 2013)

I only time I skied Snowbird was 2 years ago. The night before (January 16th) it rain as high as 11000 ft and then froze. The mountain didn't open until 10:30, only Mid-Gad and Gadzoom opened in the morning. They finally opened Peruvian at 3:00pm, so we only were able to get one run in over there. The whole mountain was a sheet of ice for several hours. A local said, this was a once in 30 year event. It just happen on my birthday. Looking back I find it funny that, I spent many years dreaming of skiing Snowbird and when I do. It's like skiing my home resorts back in the Pocono's. I guess I just need to go back.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 8, 2013)

Anklebiter said:


> I only time I skied Snowbird was 2 years ago. The night before (January 16th) it rain as high as 11000 ft and then froze. The mountain didn't open until 10:30, only Mid-Gad and Gadzoom opened in the morning. They finally opened Peruvian at 3:00pm, so we only were able to get one run in over there. The whole mountain was a sheet of ice for several hours. A local said, this was a once in 30 year event. It just happen on my birthday. Looking back I find it funny that, I spent many years dreaming of skiing Snowbird and when I do. It's like skiing my home resorts back in the Pocono's. I guess I just need to go back.



Must go back, sorry it rained  when you were their but like the patrol said, it happens once in a blue moon.

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 8, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> True, but aren't most of the CO resorts much further from Denver than the ones here in SLC?  The gas cost adds up quickly....



They are a little further. Off the top of my head, you got 7 ski areas within a 2 hour drive from Denver, but I'm in Idaho Springs so subtract 45 minutes


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 8, 2013)

skiNEwhere said:


> They are a little further. Off the top of my head, you got 7 ski areas within a 2 hour drive from Denver, but I'm in Idaho Springs so subtract 45 minutes





Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
Denver city and the airport is like 30 miles east of the city even further from the mountains.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 8, 2013)

Anklebiter said:


> I only time I skied Snowbird was 2 years ago. The night before (January 16th) it rain as high as 11000 ft and then froze. The mountain didn't open until 10:30, only Mid-Gad and Gadzoom opened in the morning. They finally opened Peruvian at 3:00pm, so we only were able to get one run in over there. The whole mountain was a sheet of ice for several hours. A local said, this was a once in 30 year event. It just happen on my birthday. Looking back I find it funny that, I spent many years dreaming of skiing Snowbird and when I do. It's like skiing my home resorts back in the Pocono's. I guess I just need to go back.



Wow.  So January 2011?  That was the "epic" season of 783 inches of snow too....


----------



## Anklebiter (Jan 8, 2013)

thetrailboss said:


> Wow. So January 2011? That was the "epic" season of 783 inches of snow too....



Yeah, the day before we skied Solitude. It started as wet snow, but changed over to rain by afternoon. We still had a great day, though.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 8, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> Denver city and the airport is like 30 miles east of the city even further from the mountains.



The place i'm staying at next month at Beavercreek says on their website that they're located 115 miles from Denver International.  The place I stay at when I go out to Utah up at the Canyons is 34 miles from Salt Lake City International

Denver airport is atleast 75-80 miles further from major mountain skiing that Salt Lake City's - a factor for both rental car drive time and/or grounds transporation time + costs for sure


----------



## Anklebiter (Jan 8, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Must go back, sorry it rained when you were their but like the patrol said, it happens once in a blue moon.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2



Oh, I plan to go back. We had a couple great days at Alta, one at solitude and finished with a half powder day at Brighton. Then caught an early evening flight back home.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 8, 2013)

I've seen it rain straight to the top of alta in December, alot of it too. Of course it was followed by 50 inches of snow the following days. It's rare but can happen. I've also seen it rain at Vail and Steamboat in the dead of winter, again pretty rare


----------

